# checking in



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey everybody, just popping in  Everything here is fine, new girls settling in good still waiting for them to start laying though. All my older girls are in pretty heavy molt, the run looks like I plucked a whole bird, and the henhouse is full of feathers in the morning. Egg production alternates between 2 one day and 4 the next. :*( really need those 3 newbies to kick in lol. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't molting fun? Of course my very first one did a massive drop that looked like something had gotten in to my coop and grabbed a bird. After a momentary panic I realized what happened. Most of mine did like yours are doing, drop feathers every where so there was eventually a feather carpet going on.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

My run is a mess. I had one that started earlier, and looked pitiful. I was waiting til she got done to rake it up, and now the others have started lol. Katie wants to know if we pick up the feathers and wash them will they go back to looking like feathers or will they just be fluff? She wants to do crafts with them, but I keep telling her they are too dirty.  poor girls are facing the cold with bald spots lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily you don't live in the far North where Winter could pop up at any moment.

I don't know about you but they've been saying we're any where from ten to twenty degrees above normal.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It's getting colder here, frost in the mornings, and not getting so warm in the days. I leave the henhouse open all the time in the summer. Thinking I need to shut it at night to conserve their heat now. Especially with the nakey butts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've finally got cool evenings but still in the upper 80's during the day. 

Mine didn't even want to come out this morning. I think more because the sun wasn't shining nice and bright because two hours later they were impatiently waiting for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey, glad you checked in! Mine are all molting too. I think the temp was down in the 40's (probably for less than 8 hours) and my molting ladies are fine. I personally think they suffer more in the summer.


----------

